# [SOLVED] Overheating AMD Athlon 64 X2 Processor 4200+



## Jeffm001 (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi. Does any one know why this processor is overheating and shutting the PC down?
Background. PC (and problem) is 5 months old. MoBo is Asus M2N-MX SE Plus (On board graphics). Ram is 3 Gb (1gb + 2 Gb). Standard fan/heatsink. Asus PC Probe II software reports startup temp of around 32 - 34 deg. Fan rpm around 1900. climbs with no use to around 40 Deg/2500 rpm. This is OK. Then with very little activity (graphics or processor use) temp climbs rapidly (even internet browsing takes it to 50 deg). I've set Probe alarm at 65 (rpm is 3000+ by now), shut down at 70 deg. Installed graphics card to relieve CPU but no change. Checked heatsink paste (original grey stuff) is present. Only way to keep from certain overheat ( is side removed and house fan aimed at processor. Even then can't push it too hard like a game or heavy processor use. (running processors (dual core) at 50% (Use scientific calc, 10 million factorial, (n!) for 5min will cause shutdown))
Heatsink and fan blades clean.


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Overheating AMD Athlon 64 X2 Processor 4200+*

When you check the paste, did you remove it and apply a new better paste? If not that should help a bunch. Arctic silver is one of the pastes of choice. Just 2 small drops spread over the surface of the cpu is all you need. 

Now I know your thinking, pfft, why would I do that if the paste is on there? Because stock paste blows and once disturbed it doesnt work right. This is simply one of the steps done while troubleshooting heat issues. 

Next Id check fan directions. Making sure you have the same number of fans pulling cool air in as you do pushing it out. I like the Antec cases for just this reason. They have 2 fans in the front sucking air in and 2 on the back blowing it out. I run a P4 Prescott 3.0 800fsb. These are know for being hot but as I type this im running at 28c cpu temp. My case gets help from a Asus Neptune heat sink and fan though. I picked this hs/fan for the hs pattern but also for the speed of the fan. Even at 28c and idel, the cpu fan is running at 4500+rpm. Max is over 5200 rpm. I never go over 36-38c ever. Just some ideas.


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Overheating AMD Athlon 64 X2 Processor 4200+*

When you replaced the paste did you look at the heatsink face(where it connects with the CPU). I run a similiar M/B as you and replaced the paste, I checked the HS face and was amazed to see only the outer edges had paste . I reduced the amount of paste on the CPU which gave a total face connection.
Re your temps. My comp case has a grill (approx 8x6 inches) in the side which allows me to mount a fan. The fan is mounted directly over the ram sticks but more importantly over the M/B temp sensor. This fan lowered the temp by about 9 deg. I do not use any of the Asus software, I find it useless.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Overheating AMD Athlon 64 X2 Processor 4200+*

check you applied the paste correctly
http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## Jeffm001 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Overheating AMD Athlon 64 X2 Processor 4200+*

Thanks everone regards heatsink paste!
I think the problem is definately related to heatsink paste.
As I mentioned, I had checked that there was in fact any paste present. ( I did this just before posting my plea for help) I would have usually put fresh past on this after disturbing the old stuff but I did not have any at the time. So I gave the Processor a good twist back and forwards and really bedded the old compound in. This has resulted in the problem going away. I can only conclude that the person who first put this together did not assemble this properly. I will still put in some fresh paste when I am next in there. I can put the house fan away and put the side back for now. I'll also fit a case fan. I prefer those silent (14db) Sunbeamtech or similar because I just hate noisy PC,s. Thanks again to those who gave their replies.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Overheating AMD Athlon 64 X2 Processor 4200+*

i would do the paste sooner rather than later


----------

